# Vote for me! Help me win a free horse breeding!~



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Could I please ask for you guys to like my photo/essay combo for the Season of Excellence contest on Facebook?

Babe on Season of Excellence: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=202318416446725&set=a.201998809812019.56818.152903214721579

A simple like is all it takes. You'll have to like the main fan page in order to do so, if you haven't already. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9.56818.152903214721579#!/HorseCoupons?v=wall

This would be my dream come true, guys!

Babe:









Colorodo Skrodstrup:









Thank you so so much!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm wowed by some of those horses in the contest.Just to be clear :? ,is babe your mare and we have to click like for her and you are wanting to have her covered by the amazing horse pictured?Don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, that is right. Babe is my mare and you need to like her. 

And you are right, there are some very, very nice horses in the contest - both the stallions AND the mares. Its a tough run!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Four more days until the contest ends, and I need several more votes to bring me back into the running for finals.

You have no idea how awesome it would be.... I just need you guys to click LIKE!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Judging ends tomorrow, so this is my final plea!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

grats on making the finals though hon ...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

best of luck,you've got my vote.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. Unfortunately it doesn't look like I am in the finals. But I am touched by the support I received, and that made it worth it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pity.No spotted baby.How much is it to pay for stud?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

His current stud fee listed on the site is $350, but it is an introductory "2010" rate. I'm not sure if its going up, and if so how much. The others stallions that this person owns have fees of $1500!


----------

